# America has been using drones domestically



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The FBI director admits to domestic use of drones on US soil
http://rt.com/usa/fbi-director-mueller-drones-947/

This is just incredible. So we must ask the question, to what degree does Canada use drones? We pretty much do everything the Americans do. Are there flying machines somewhere up there spying on me and my home?

In America, there are.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

canada says it's getting drones. Perfect for patrolling vast unpopulated far northern regions.

we're grooming the military for drone warfare. The operators are closer than you'd think each:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

In my view, drones (which are fundamentally military offensive vehicles) are something you fly in enemy airspace and use against an enemy.

Not in domestic territory! No way!

If the government is going to start flying them in domestic airspace, as the USA already does, it makes me feel that police see us (citizens) as the enemy


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Every time it is disclosed the US government is further infringing on the privacy and rights of their own population, they all trot to Washington for some hearings........where inevitably the response to questions is some examples of terrorist acts in the making that were thwarted.

So it is all good........except that none of the threats are identified or proven, and probably don't exist.

Everyone goes away happy that the world has been saved..........and the spying gets more pronounced.

If the US government felt it necessary to collect data on ALL of their 330 Million citizens.................yes, I would consider it proof the government considers every citizen as a potential threat.

We are moving down the path of identity cards and continual tracking of everything we do. After that, everyone will have to apply in advance for permission to travel........and then one step at a time liberty and rights will no longer exist.

Interesting that the defence of such programs is that while they breach the Constitution.......they are "legal" because the government passed some laws.

Everything the Nazi party did in Germany was supported by "laws" as well, and that didn't make it any less hideous or obscene.

Anyone who is not uncomfortable with that concept, and believes it will never mean anything to them, is sadly disillusioned.

In the US, a person can get arrested and held forever............without ever facing a court or being represented by a lawyer.

History repeats before our very eyes............and we have learned nothing from the past, when governments controlled the people in just such a fashion.

As one political analyst observed........the American Revolution was fought over less.

One could have hoped that Obama would be different, but he has shown time and again, that he is cut from the same cloth.

It is a sad day..........when it truly doesn't matter who the people vote for.............the result is the same.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

I like your post Sags,

"Don't follow leaders, avoid the parking meters" Something like that. Remember all the hooey about Weapons of Mass destruction and you are either with us or against us.

Never let your guard down esp with our Right wing law and order zealots,


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Islenska said:


> Never let your guard down esp with our Right wing law and order zealots,


I'd suggest history indicates it's the left wing zealots that are the biggest danger to societies.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

This has intensified under Obama, yeah?
Well, Obama is as left-wing as it gets.
Right now, he is the flag bearer for every kind of imaginable left leaning lobby group and rent seekers.

Therefore, the claim that this is related to "right wing zealots" is quite the opposite.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

HaroldCrump said:


> This has intensified under Obama, yeah?
> Well, Obama is as left-wing as it gets.
> Right now, he is the flag bearer for every kind of imaginable left leaning lobby group and rent seekers.
> 
> Therefore, the claim that this is related to "right wing zealots" is quite the opposite.


Sweet god man - Obama is right of centre by most world measures. Go have a cup of tea.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

none said:


> Sweet god man - Obama is right of centre by most world measures. Go have a cup of tea.


So we agree that he is a zealot, yeah?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Let's agree that zealots in general are dangerous.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

none said:


> Sweet god man - Obama is right of centre by most world measures. Go have a cup of tea.


Yup... http://www.politicalcompass.org/uselection2012

Harper would be slightly further right.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

One more tinfoil hat conspiracy theory turns out to be true. This is getting to be a near daily occurrence. Tinfoil or Koolaid? Choose.

As for Obama being to the right of Richard Nixon and his administration being a continuation of Bush II, that is another tinfoil hat conspiracy theory his supporters are reluctant to accept. For now.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

none said:


> Obama is right of centre by most world measures.


(Due to the 'you boil a frog slowly' theory) Obama (currently) poses as someone who is 'right of centre'.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Aside from the spying, drones are just cool tech IMO. 

Now back to the conspiracy theories ....


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Everyone expects a "drone" to look like a small aircraft flying overhead...........but drones are in development that look and act like a hummingbird, and others mimic insects.

Maybe someday.............a spy drone will land on your bird bath..............and keep an eye on you.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

sags said:


> Maybe someday.............a spy drone will land on your bird bath..............and keep an eye on you.


That's what that thing was on the bird feeder! I thought it looked a little artificial.


----------

